# Internetverbindungsfreigabe nach StandBy



## Candyass (9. August 2003)

Huhu

Kleine Problem mit Internetfreigabe von Windows...

Ich habe auf meinem PC das Internet und habe es Freigegeben, damit mein Vater über meinen PC online gehen kann.. Das funktioniert auch  Nur ist mein Vater zu oft am PC um ihr jedesmal auszumachen und deshalb stellt er ihn immer in Stand By. Wenn er jetzt wieder versucht online zu kommen, funktioniert das nicht mehr.. erst nach einem Neustart geht es wieder

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht einen Tipp geben woran das liegt?

Danke
zuckerarsch


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (9. August 2003)

Hi

Ich kenne dieses Problem nur mit der ISDN-Karte meiner Mutter und ebenso habe ich dieses Problem bei dem DSL-Modem meiner Freundin. Ich schätze es dürfte da an den Treibern oder an den Schnittstellen liegen. Ich muss den PC dann auch jedesmal neu starten um eine Internetverbinung herzustellen. Versuch mal herauzufinden ob  die Netzwerkkarte deines Vaters eine Wake-on-Lan Karte ist. Sollte es keine sein, könnte dies die Fehlerquelle sein. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Candyass (9. August 2003)

Huhu

***, was genau bedeutet "Wake-on-Lan" ? *nixraff* 

Byee und danke
zuckerarsch

EDIT:
ähm wieso sind t-h-x Sternchen?


----------



## Sinac (9. August 2003)

Wake on lan bedeutet, das dein PC sich einschaltet bzw. aus
dem Standby zurück kommt, wenn
Anfragen an die Netzwerkkarte geschickt werden.


----------

